# Consulting with a systems and materials background?



## Grmwel (Apr 18, 2012)

Is there anyone out there with a mechanical systems and materials background who does consulting work? It seems most mechanical PE consultants I come across do HVAC or fluids work. My experience is pretty narrow, basically product testing / fatigue of metals, with absolutely no CAD experience. Is it possible to make a living off of Miner's Rule and telling people to move their weld to the neutral axis?


----------

